# NP List - more options



## opus472 (Jul 4, 2007)

This one seems pretty lame -

NP List > Select Program > More Options

This gives you only two options - View Upcoming Showings or Go Back. And "Go Back" is highlighted, as if that's the most likely pick for this screen.

Why not just add View Upcoming Showings to the previous screen and be done with it...


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Because there may be more options. They call it "More Option*s* for a reason.

I get:
Universal Swivel Search
View upcoming episodes
Modify Season Pass (on SP made recordings).
Go back.


----------



## opus472 (Jul 4, 2007)

classicsat said:


> Because there may be more options. They call it "More Option*s* for a reason.
> I get:
> Universal Swivel Search
> View upcoming episodes
> ...


Interesting, I don't get any of those except View upcoming episodes.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Is your TiVo connected to your home network and broadband? If not, you won't see the Swivel Search option.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

opus472 said:


> Interesting, I don't get any of those except View upcoming episodes.


If you are trying to manually set recordings, you won't see the option to modify season pass.


----------

